# paint type guide



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

hi,anyone on here do a paint type guide?
i.e. soft,medium,hard paint types
thanks :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf

a rough guide :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Do not take as gospel though..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka said:


> Do not take as gospel though..


you know what i mean rob  (rough guide) :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Good idea Steve1975 & thanx suspal for the comeback !


----------

